# Benefits of Etisalat FIVE calling card??



## Lankrocks (Jul 7, 2015)

Respected Members,

My work involves calling to other countries like India, Africa, UK, etc... 
For a start i have been using this legal Etisalat Five calling card... the quality of voice is ok for me.. 

But i am thinking is it worth buying again the calling card?? Are there any benefits over normal calling method??

Your feedbacks are always welcomed

Cheers!!! Merry Christmas


----------

